# D-Link-Router mit geheimen Administrator-Zugang



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu D-Link-Router mit geheimen Administrator-Zugang gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: D-Link-Router mit geheimen Administrator-Zugang


----------



## locojens (12. Januar 2010)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das es nicht noch bei anderen Herstellern solche Lücken gibt!
Aber für D-Link schon ein dicker Hund wenn da Geräte seit 2006 betroffen sind. Ich hatte auch eine Zeit lang D-Link aber seit 2007 bin ich „AVM Jünger".



PS: Ich hatte erst die 3170er Fritz!box mittlerweile habe ich eine 7270 und bin voll zufrieden mit der Kleinen.


----------



## Lexx (12. Januar 2010)

patch as patch can


----------



## b0s (12. Januar 2010)

Na dann wirds aber schleunigst Zeit für massenhaft Firmware-Updates!

Das dürften unzählige betroffene Geräte sein, z.B. Unitymedia-Kunden wo ein D-Link Router im Paket enthalten ist...

Ganz schön deftiger Patzer für ein derart großes Unternehmen oO


----------



## Hasbat (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den DI-524 aber bis jetzt noch keine (Sicherheits)Probleme gehabt.

Wollte vor einigen Tagen eine neue Firmware aufspielen ging aber net.


----------



## KeiteH (12. Januar 2010)

wenigstens ist's jetzt nicht mehr geheim


----------



## h_tobi (12. Januar 2010)

So kann man den Bundestrojaner auch verbreiten.


----------



## CentaX (12. Januar 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich zum Kabel Deutschland Vertrag ne Fritzbox mitbestellt


----------



## Miikosch (12. Januar 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich zum Kabel Deutschland Vertrag ne Fritzbox mitbestellt



Ich auch ^^ find die echt gut


----------



## Mandavar (12. Januar 2010)

Ich besaß einen D-Link Router, undd hatte nie einen schlechteren. Ewig (stellenweise 2-3 mal am Tag) stürzte er ab. Er speicherte keine Einstellungen und war auch sonst sehr bedienungsunfreundlich. Jetzt höre ich noch, dass man jeder Zeit meine Daten hätte abgreifen können! Ich würde NIE mehr einen D-Link Router empfehlen.


----------



## Miikosch (12. Januar 2010)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Ich besaß einen D-Link Router, undd hatte nie einen schlechteren. Ewig (stellenweise 2-3 mal am Tag) stürzte er ab. Er speicherte keine Einstellungen und war auch sonst sehr bedienungsunfreundlich. Jetzt höre ich noch, dass man jeder Zeit meine Daten hätte abgreifen können! Ich würde NIE mehr einen D-Link Router empfehlen.



Hatte mit meinen 2 alten D-Link's genau das gleiche Problem, seit dem fritz oder netgear


----------



## Hasbat (12. Januar 2010)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Ich besaß einen D-Link Router, undd hatte nie einen schlechteren. Ewig (stellenweise 2-3 mal am Tag) stürzte er ab. Er speicherte keine Einstellungen und war auch sonst sehr bedienungsunfreundlich. Jetzt höre ich noch, dass man jeder Zeit meine Daten hätte abgreifen können! Ich würde NIE mehr einen D-Link Router empfehlen.



Probleme kann es mit allen möglichen Geräten geben.
Wenn man mal bedenkt aus welchen Gründen z.B. Autos manchmal zurückgerufen werden ist dieses Router-Problem doch eher weniger schlimm.

Man sollte deshalb nicht gleich das komplette D-Link Programm als Schrott apstempeln. Im allgemeinen bauen die sehr gute Geräte.


----------



## Mischu (12. Januar 2010)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Ich besaß einen D-Link Router, undd hatte nie einen schlechteren. Ewig (stellenweise 2-3 mal am Tag) stürzte er ab. Er speicherte keine Einstellungen und war auch sonst sehr bedienungsunfreundlich. Jetzt höre ich noch, dass man jeder Zeit meine Daten hätte abgreifen können! Ich würde NIE mehr einen D-Link Router empfehlen.


Mein Router lief auch eher instabil, muss dafür aber ein echter Stromfresser gewesen sein, so wie der geheizt hat. Bin daher nicht gerade traurig, dass er recht schnell den Geist aufgegeben hat...


----------



## bingo88 (12. Januar 2010)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Ich besaß einen D-Link Router, undd hatte nie einen schlechteren. Ewig (stellenweise 2-3 mal am Tag) stürzte er ab. Er speicherte keine Einstellungen und war auch sonst sehr bedienungsunfreundlich. Jetzt höre ich noch, dass man jeder Zeit meine Daten hätte abgreifen können! Ich würde NIE mehr einen D-Link Router empfehlen.



Das mit den Abstürzen kenn ich auch! Manchmal schon 2 mal in der Stunde!
Obwohl ich schon eher die schlechte Leitung im Verdacht habe (SNR 8db...). 
Der Zyxel, den ich vorher da stehen hatte, machte nämlich auch solche Speräntzchen...


----------



## TroyAnner (12. Januar 2010)

Mein alter D-Link stürzte auch ständig ab. Hab jetzt Netgear.
Mein D-Link Switch hat aber bisher keine faxen gemacht.

Naja gut. Router und Switch sind auch völlig verschiedene Teile


----------



## locojens (12. Januar 2010)

Hasbat schrieb:


> Ich hab den DI-524 aber bis jetzt noch keine (Sicherheits)Probleme gehabt.
> 
> Wollte vor einigen Tagen eine neue Firmware aufspielen ging aber net.



Den hatte ich auchmal das blödeste an dem Ding war das er das DSL-Modem nicht integriert hatte.


----------



## cyco99 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mit meinen D-Link Produkten sehr zufrieden (USB-Hub, 8-Port Gigabit Switch, Router DIR615). Bis jetzt gab es keine Ausfälle und der Stromverbrauch ist auch niedrig.
Nach dem Artikel mache ich mir aber schon Sorgen um die Sicherheit des Routers. Welche Alternativen gibt es für Kabel Deutschland Nutzer?


----------



## CentaX (12. Januar 2010)

cyco99 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen D-Link Produkten sehr zufrieden (USB-Hub, 8-Port Gigabit Switch, Router DIR615). Bis jetzt gab es keine Ausfälle und der Stromverbrauch ist auch niedrig.
> Nach dem Artikel mache ich mir aber schon Sorgen um die Sicherheit des Routers. Welche Alternativen gibt es für Kabel Deutschland Nutzer?



Eigl alle Router, die die IP Adressen auch über nen LAN Anschluss kriegen können:  
"Internetverbindung selbst aufbauen (NAT-Router mit PPPoE oder IP)"
Das steht in meiner Fritzbox 7270 (mit welcher es geht), im Prinzip sollte sogar ein Switch hinter dem Modem funktionieren (aber keine Garantie ;D)


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Januar 2010)

Bin mit meinem linksys ganz zufrieden, hab damals als erstes  tomato draufgemacht und seither nie probleme gehabt


----------



## lakedevil (13. Januar 2010)

Naja, AVM ist aber auch nicht das Mass aller Dinge!

Der 7270 kommt mit den Übertragungsraten vom Kabelnetz nicht klar. Gibt schon bei 32 Probleme. Geschweige denn man hat 50 oder 100er Tarif! 7270 taugt leider nur wirklich fürs DSL weil das noch so langsam ist.

Habe selbst von AVM umgestellt auf D-Link (DIR-655) und bin seitdem problemlos zurfrieden. 

Vielleicht ist es ja schon hilfreich, wenn man SSID nicht grade rausposaunt, dass es ein D-Link ist?


----------



## dangee (19. Januar 2010)

Ein Schelm wer chinesische Mitarbeiter verdächtigt... 
Nutzt Google D-Link?


----------



## Zanza (19. Januar 2010)

@ lakedevil

das ist sicher aber kein Problem sonder normal als der 7270 auf markt kam wahren solche netze wie bei KabelBW noch gar nicht da


----------



## MisterG (19. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir fielen die DLINK-Router schon des öfteren durch Instabilität auf. Jetzt auch noch so ein dubioses Sicherheitsproblem. Sorry D-Link, aber bis auf weiteres hat dieser Hersteller bei mir keine Chance mehr!


----------



## cyco99 (19. Januar 2010)

Das Firmware Update für den Router DIR615 (Revision B) funktioniert leider nicht - Dumm gelaufen!


----------



## Herb_G (19. Januar 2010)

Das schlimmste an dieser D-Link Geschichte ist, dass sie offensichtlich auch zur Auflösung normaler deutscher Satzstruktur führt.



PCGH-System schrieb:


> Zwar sieht der HNAP-Dienst auf SOAP-Basis eine Verifizierung des Administrator vor, doch der entsprechende Request auch ohne Autorisierung ausführen.


----------



## mattinator (19. Januar 2010)

MisterG schrieb:


> Also bei mir fielen die DLINK-Router schon des öfteren durch Instabilität auf. Jetzt auch noch so ein dubioses Sicherheitsproblem. Sorry D-Link, aber bis auf weiteres hat dieser Hersteller bei mir keine Chance mehr!



Kennst Du einen Hersteller, der die Probleme nicht hat ?


----------



## Cola_Colin (19. Januar 2010)

Puh mein DI 604 hat den Kram wohl nicht 

An sich funktioniert das Teil zufriedenstellend, wenn man einmal eine DMZ eingerichtet hat


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2010)

OHA, SHIT!

Na dann gebt mal gas Leute 

Für die Hacker unter euch: Nein ich habe keinen D-Link *duckundweg*.



Achso: D-Link läuft aus eigener erfharung stabiler als fast alle anderen Router .


----------



## Maggats (19. Januar 2010)

b0s schrieb:


> Na dann wirds aber schleunigst Zeit für massenhaft Firmware-Updates!
> 
> Das dürften unzählige betroffene Geräte sein, z.B. Unitymedia-Kunden wo ein D-Link Router im Paket enthalten ist...
> 
> Ganz schön deftiger Patzer für ein derart großes Unternehmen oO



unitymedia legt zur zeit den "DIR-300" bei, dieser hat keinen HNAP zugang und ist somit nicht betroffen.


----------



## MisterG (19. Januar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Kennst Du einen Hersteller, der die Probleme nicht hat ?



Auf was bezogen? Die Instabilitäten oder das Sicherheitsproblem?
Auch ist mir aktuell kein ähnliches Sicherheitsproblem bei anderen Herstellern bekannt. Falls du eines weisst, nenne es bitte.

mfg MrG


----------



## b0s (19. Januar 2010)

Maggats schrieb:


> unitymedia legt zur zeit den "DIR-300" bei, dieser hat keinen HNAP zugang und ist somit nicht betroffen.



Habs grad im Update gesehen. Scheinen ja auch insgesamt gar nicht wirklich viele Modelle btroffen zu sein. Hat sich in der ursprünglichen Meldung jedenfalls dramatischer angehört...


----------



## Samy2.0 (19. März 2010)

der dir-600 ist auch betroffen. habs selber auf meinem getestet trauriger weiße lässt sich der user account dort auch nirgends auschalten bzw. das passwort ändern.

Der dlink support hat mir aber weitergeholfen und mir per email ein firmware update bereitgestellt mit dem man die sicherheitslücke schließen kann.


----------

